

An Open Call for Widget Jargon Standards. - dbreunig
http://dbreunig.tumblr.com/post/30819144
Unlike desktop apps, social network widgets have several user POVs. After one too many extended meetings, I'm proposing that the following jargon be adopted. Users can be referred to as:<p>- Tom: a user with the widget installed.
- Dick: Tom's friend with the widget installed.
- Harry: Tom's friend without the widget installed.<p>Hopefully that'll add some consistency. Thoughts?
======
dbreunig
Unlike desktop apps, social network widgets have several user POVs. After one
too many extended meetings, I'm proposing that the following jargon be
adopted. Users can be referred to as:

\- Tom: a user with the widget installed. \- Dick: Tom's friend with the
widget installed. \- Harry: Tom's friend without the widget installed.

Hopefully that'll add some consistency. Thoughts?

